# clippers just for FFT



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

I really like my Wahl Chromado cordless for FFT. It has an adjustable blade 9,10,15,30,40 so you can simply change the length when switching to another area. I also use it on the #10 length for sani-area. Although I always check the blade for heat, it never gets too hot to burn the poodles.
I have a Andis one speed to use longer blades for body.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have a standard, theChromado is my 1st choice. Nfor tous and miniatures, I use the Chromini by Wahl.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Should have included Poppy is a standard. Any more recommendations?


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I use my Laube Speed Feed for all my FFT work. It has the adjustable blade settings like the ones described above. It comes with two battery packs and a charger (the quick charge option means you can use the clippers continously without losing battery power). I have never used the Wahl version, but I talked to a couple groomers who had used both and they said they preferred the Laube.

They run about $110-$130 and the blade sets can be replaced for about $20. Some sharpeners can sharpen this blade set, but some will just recommend you buy a new blade set when the old gets dull.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I vote for the Wahl Chromado! I also have the speed feed and the Arco and they are all acceptable (and more or less the same price).


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the cordless Wahl Arco (in pink!) for FF&T, and love it! I've heard really good things about the cordless Wahl Chromado, but haven't tried it. I didn't like the Laube SpeedFeed at all, and gave it away.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

poodleholic said:


> I have the cordless Wahl Arco (in pink!) for FF&T, and love it! I've heard really good things about the cordless Wahl Chromado, but haven't tried it. I didn't like the Laube SpeedFeed at all, and gave it away.


What didn't you like about the Speed Feed? I'm just curious, because I can't find a single complaint with mine.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I have the cordless Wahl Arco (in pink!) for FF&T, and love it! I've heard really good things about the cordless Wahl Chromado, but haven't tried it. I didn't like the Laube SpeedFeed at all, and gave it away.


I am curious as to why? For the most part I really like mine but I have a couple issues with it (*BUT IT COULD HAVE BEEN ME LOL*) and was just curious as this is the first I heard of anyone else possibly having/had an issue with it.

Thanks!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love my Laube speed feed, too... I haven't had any complaints at all...  I use this one for FFT almost exclusively now because it's so good!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not a fan at all of the speed feed - although it works great on cats (yes, I do have some kitties that get shaved due to owner neglect). I have the speedfeed, the arco and the bravura and my first pick is always the bravura. Then, I'd pick the arco. There's just something about how the speedfeed feels in my hands that is not right. The Wahl's just feel better. If I didn't do cats, I'd get rid of the speedfeed in a nanosecond.

I LOVE the fact that the bravura can be operated cordless OR corded - never have to wait for batteries to recharge. I find the charger for the speedfeed is not the best - the batteries may not make contact with the charger properly and I'm thinking they're charging - but they're not. Also, the batteries on the speedfeed do not stand up to very many chargings before they won't charge any more. Never had that issue with the Wahl trimmers. I won't tell you how many speedfeed batteries I've gone through.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have the Wahl Arco and it's great. It is even in the ringside bag for last minute touch ups! I also train new puppies with it since it vibrates less and it's not so noisy.


----------

